# Introducing BABY JASPER the MORKIE



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Here he is - JASPER ELLIOT - yes he's peppy and boy am I tired !!! Sarah P.S no group shot until he SLOWS down - ROFL .


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Jasper Elliott......so he's home now??? Really? So what do the others think? He's so cute, I can't believe he's really home! :chili: What an exciting day for you guys!!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> Jasper Elliott......so he's home now??? Really? So what do the others think? He's so cute, I can't believe he's really home! :chili: What an exciting day for you guys!!![/B]


 Yes he's home - I got 2 hours sleep , he can really cry when not getting his own way ( sigh he slept really well ON MY PILLOW ) . Sarah


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Yay!! :chili: Thanks Sarah!

He's just too cute for words, I want to squeeze him!!! :wub: 

Can't wait to here all the fun stories!! Looking forward to hearing what your other babies think of this little one


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

cute - very sweet!!!


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

Oh my goodness! He looks like a little teddybear! :wub: I will be looking forward to seeing tons of pics of him as he grows. Congratulations! 
<div align="center">
Desiree & Eros


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

He's so cute Sarah!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Sarah, he looks like a purebred yorkie boy! He is very cute :wub: Get some sleep girl  
Andrea


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> Sarah, he looks like a purebred yorkie boy! He is very cute :wub: Get some sleep girl
> Andrea[/B]


 Yes , the entire litter looked Yorkie to me - they must have CRUSHER genes . Sarah


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

He is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!! I want to squeeze the little guy and give him tons of kisses!! Congrats!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Sarah, straight to MY doggie napping list this time bahahaha! ::Evil laugh:: :biggrin: He is SOOOO cute. 

Hugs to you girl! And Jasper :wub: Auntie Andrea


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, he is adorable!! He looks all yorkie, you would never guess from the picture that he is a morkie!!
He is just so cute!! :wub: More pics!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

:w00t: ohhhh he's soooooo cute! :wub: just look at that little face! :wub:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWW!! Jasper is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO adorable!!!!! CONGRATS!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh my! Jasper is just the cutest little guy :wub: 

can't wait for more pictures!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG, couldn't be any cuter :wub: I want him :biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

not fair, where are you getting all these adorable baby's. I want him, gee you wouldn't miss him B) right.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

:wub: Oh Sarah, he is so adorable! I want one...

Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

:wub: GOOD GRACIOUS IS HE EVER ADORABLE. :wub: He just has the sweetest look on his face!!! I have a yorkie, a maltese and looks like I might need a Morkie now to complete my family.............they are adorable! We'll need regular pictures and updates on Jasper! Can't wait to see him grow and the FIRST GROUP PICTURE!!!!!! 

CONGRATULATIONS SARAH!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Jasper! :wub: CUTE! Welcome "home" you darling doggie!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

He is totally adorable. :wub:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Jasper is adorable!!! If he ever disappears, don't come looking at my house!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Jasper is so adorable! Can't wait to see pics of him interacting with the others!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awwwww way too cute!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome Home Jasper You are just beautiful :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Well, I'm in love. :wub: :wub: Add me to the list of potential dog nappers. Sarah, he's simply precious, and like Mary Poppins - practically perfect in every way. I'm glad to hear that you're really disciplining him - sleeping on your pillow already!! :chili: :chili: Where are the other 4 while this is going on?


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

:wub: Oh my gosh Jasper is just precious.

CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, Jasper is beautiful! :wub: I have a friend who has a maltese/yorkie mix too named Genoviv.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh he is just too cute!! Can't wait to see more pics - bet you're getting a lot of blurry ones, eh?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Holy crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jasper is cute as heck :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: You sure have a house full and that makes me jealous!!!!!!!!! :blush: Have fun-once you catch up on sleep :biggrin:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

My Goshhhhhhhhh - he is sooooooooooo cute - has the tiny teenie features - looks at that tiny nose and mouth and what a good boy he is sitting there.

Sarah, how can cleaning that little thing take 5 hours ??


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> My Goshhhhhhhhh - he is sooooooooooo cute - has the tiny teenie features - looks at that tiny nose and mouth and what a good boy he is sitting there.
> 
> Sarah, how can cleaning that little thing take 5 hours ??[/B]


 Who was cleaning ? I had one glass of celebratory champagne too many - and went to bed early . As punishment I had STINKY PUPPY on my head for the rest of the night , not the best smell in the whole world . The jury is out on how the OTHERS like him - he has Henry and Arabella charmed , but Charlotte is frowning and Teddy is sulking . Sarah


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: Adorable Sarah, you have your hands full thats for sure, but what fun it is!!! :biggrin: 
ANDREA
Congrats!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=419614
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG yay, I knew I should have come on earlier. Well Jasper Elliot is ADORABLE. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Now that no sleep thing I totally understand, Murphys first night I tried making him sleep on the floor near my bed, and by golly he was a sooky lala, so he too ended up on my pillow. And now he sleeps as close to me and he can get every night.

Now I think I am going to have to see some more photos. I suppose I can give you a few days, at the absolute most  Thanks.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Awwwwwwwww, I'm in love! He is just the cutest little puppy :wub: You are so lucky!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:wub: :wub: oh!! he is darling :wub: :wub: 

Congrats :biggrin: 

kat


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Sarah, Jasper Elliott is adorable, cute and just so kissable :wub: :wub: 
I don't know how you do it, we have our hands full with our two, but Koko sounds exactly like Jasper, 4 puppies in one body, he was a handful at the beginning and still is  but we adore him, he is a real little character :wub: 
I can't wait to read all about little Jasper Elliott's adventures with the rest of the family


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Jasper :wub: is sooooooo cute. He's worth losing a little sleep over, for sure. Congrats. :aktion033:


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

So cute, and Sarah I warn you Yorkies never slow down.
Aimee


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

I could just cuddle him all day!


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Oh Sarah, Jasper is a DOLL :wub: I can see a lot of malt in him. He's going to be one 
handsome fella! 
Congratulations on your new addition to the family. I look forward to some great 
group shots. 

Chloe & Debra


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'd just like to thank all my lovely friends , who took the time to comment on my new puppy . Sarah xxx ooo


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

What a cutie pie, Sarah. :wub: Have a great time. I can't imagine taking care of all that hair.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cute!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what a cutie pie he is!! Adorable!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I'm in love, to say the least. What a precious little one,


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*OMG!! How adorable is that?????????
Marie & the Boys*


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: I am back from ther Cape...JASPER IS FABULOUS AND ADORABLE!! WWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWO!!! Love him so much!! x0x0x00xx N&P&P


----------

